# fish,r,fun.... sucks,n,blows



## daisycutter

i dont know if anyones seen this brand they make a variety of poorly manufactured trash i dont personally own any of there stuff but i know people that do and when something goes wrong it seems to come down to me to come to me to fix it i write this after spending 2 hours trying to get a light to work
20g:
lighting fails repeatedly (despite replacement parts)electrics not protected from moisture the vents were the electronics are point downward i had to remove all electrics and jerry rig a hagen unit in place
8g:
lighting fails repetedly bulbs blow within days

"filter" overflows over the rear of the tank

"filter"consits of a tray with a small pice of foam on it

glass is not properly bonded leaks constantly despite repairs

plastic parts poorly cast

glass is thin and brittle


accsessories:
worst plastic plants ive ever seen in my life

highly suspect "gravel" very soft crushes between the fingers

this brand is aimed at younger fishkeepers and its certainly going to spoil any enjoment if everything wants to go t*ts up i know quite a few people who own this stuff probably because the biggest petstore in town stocks it and a good word has never been said about it :shake:


----------



## Captain Crab

ive never seen the brand but it seems like junk from what you describe. :roll:


----------

